# motorbike in apartments



## Bree Narran (14 Apr 2014)

Anyone know if any dsngers associated with a motorbike 
Parked inside  ground floor apartment or on patio of ground gloor apartment?

Would be great to hear from a bike owner.


----------



## Bree Narran (14 Apr 2014)

I see 55 views.  Just to add opinions of non bike owners very welcome too.
Mant thanks


----------



## Bronte (14 Apr 2014)

Bree Narran said:


> I see 55 views. Just to add opinions of non bike owners very welcome too.
> Mant thanks


 
Well I don't think it's a good idea.  You're going to dirty the floor and cause damage to walls, it's unsightly, it's unfair to the other owners/tenants.  Surely you can leave it outside instead?

Also isn't it like having a can of petrol in our house, sounds positively dangerous.  

There is probably a clause in your ownership contract that prevents people doing what you are suggesting.


----------



## nai (14 Apr 2014)

I'd suggest that if the bike hasn't been completely drained of all fluids etc that you are breaching yours and the block insurance terms also.


----------



## Bree Narran (14 Apr 2014)

Internal floor and walls not concern of omc.... as landlord not against it.
My concern is for safety of people in the building.


----------



## Bronte (14 Apr 2014)

Won't the bike have to pass through a common area first?


----------



## Buddyboy (14 Apr 2014)

I'd say your biggest concern is insurance. If there was a fire (even if the bike isn't the cause), then the insurance company could refuse to pay. You'd want to check the insurance contract and T&Cs.


----------



## Bree Narran (14 Apr 2014)

There are no internal common areas... sorry see where you were going now re; walls etc.

His apartment is own door.


----------



## lantus (14 Apr 2014)

contact the block insurer to confirm as only they can answer this and also check the contract lease for apartments. Might be worth contacting your local fire officer to get some advice as well.

 Having a motorised vehicle inside an apartment full of fuel will almost certainly be a no no. The patio 'may' be acceptable but I assume they will have to transport it through the apartment to reach the patio. Can the fire brigade access this if there was a fire?


----------



## Bree Narran (14 Apr 2014)

Many thanks for all the replies.

I will update here in case this comes up in the future
For anyone.


----------



## shesells (14 Apr 2014)

Check your lease/development rules. Ours says that all motorised vehicles must be parked in a parking space.


----------



## Bree Narran (26 Apr 2014)

Our lease unfortunately does not have that in it.
We have written to the landlord so lets see what happens from here.


----------



## jdwex (26 Apr 2014)

Bree Narran said:


> Our lease unfortunately does not have that in it.
> We have written to the landlord so lets see what happens from here.


I presume you are talking about the lease you have with your landlord. However the lease/covenants he has with the Owners' Management Company would take precedence.
 I'm fairly sure we are not allowed to have tanks/containers of fuel within our apartment, I'll check it if I get a chance.


----------



## Bree Narran (16 May 2014)

No ..... management compsny and member lease.
Landlord got onto tenant.  Motorbike seems to be gone.
Thanks al.


----------

